# Happy Halloween



## JBroida (Oct 31, 2011)

So, what are you dressing up as today (or what did you do over the weekend)?


----------



## Eamon Burke (Oct 31, 2011)

My oldest is a Tiger. My youngest is toro nigiri! With a gari & wasabi headband!


----------



## JBroida (Oct 31, 2011)

thats awesome!!!


----------



## DwarvenChef (Oct 31, 2011)

Working tonight so I'll be dressed as a butcher... ya not much difference in every other night I work lol


----------



## JBroida (Oct 31, 2011)

we got a little "in costume" "knife testing" done today... check it out:


----------



## JBroida (Oct 31, 2011)

FYI... thats my wife Sara

some have asked


----------



## SpikeC (Oct 31, 2011)

Knowing that my comments were constrained............................


----------



## DwarvenChef (Nov 1, 2011)

Not sure what to say  they both look good


----------



## tk59 (Nov 1, 2011)

That pear looks tasty!  The kids had their first "successful" Halloween. They didn't stop to pick up snails until we were almost home and they only went into one house right at the beginning, lol. It beat watching the Chargers give away another game.


----------



## Andrew H (Nov 1, 2011)

tk59 said:


> That pear looks tasty!  The kids had their first "successful" Halloween. They didn't stop to pick up snails until we were almost home and they only went into one house right at the beginning, lol. It beat watching the Chargers give away another game.


 
It must be nice to root for a team with an "elite" quarterback :laughat:

Then again I'm from Seattle, lived in Miami, and my current team is the Redskins.....


----------

